# 9/11 The Filmmakers edition



## Mike T (Jul 24, 2002)

On Sept.10 2002 - the video documentary that aired on CBS early this year about 9/11 will be released on DVD.

This DVD was made by the 2 French Brothers. Jules and Gedeon Naudet.

Check out this link to read about the release:

http://www.dvdplanet.com/product_listing.asp?productid=26459&format=DVD

Also HBO's Documentary will be released on Sept. 3, 2002
check here to read about it.

http://www.dvdplanet.com/product_listing.asp?productid=26466&format=DVD

I'm not a salesman for DVD planet - but it's the only place I found to have these titles.


----------

